# Any restrictions with Hilton Hotels



## natarajanv (Jan 30, 2009)

I know that we can stay in any hiltonresort/hotel using HGVC points or HH points. Is there any restrictions on what kind of room are allowed to book with these 40K HH points/night or 2000 HGVC points/night.

The reason I am asking is we were looking to book a room at the Hilton Oceanfront Resort Hilton Head Island and they have a standard room for $199.00/night and also 1BR suite Ocean Front for about $499.00 per night.

Are we allowed to pick any room in that resort, or we can pick any which is available. I would like to know what a 40K HH or 2K HGVC points can buy me at that resort.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2009)

No, only the standard room is available for reward stays. You can contact the hotel directly and see if they will allow you to pay cash for the upgrade room.

*From HHonors Terms & Conditions *- http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do#hotel_rewards
_"Reward Stays are not subject to blackout dates or capacity controls. Reward Stays nights apply to standard rooms only, as defined by each hotel and subject to availability. "_


----------



## natarajanv (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks alwysonvac.


----------



## ctyatty (Jan 30, 2009)

I have booked suites with a reward stay, it just took more points, each individual hotel may have its own policies.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 30, 2009)

Upgrades are available on a space available basis.  We are currently at the HHonors Diamond Level but will return to the Gold level at the end of April.  We have had numerous upgrades to suites over the past three years.  If you are at the Gold level, upgrades are also available but the Diamonds get them first.  We had several upgrades when we were at HHonors Gold level as well.  You will find out if you get an upgrade upon arrival.  These upgrades come at no additional cost when available.


----------



## linsj (Jan 30, 2009)

As a gold-level member, I've almost always gotten an upgrade on award stays. Although I wouldn't count on that ocean front suite even if you have status, you never know what will happen, depending on availability. The longer you stay, the harder it is to get a suite though.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2009)

*Suite reward stays with Hilton?*



ctyatty said:


> I have booked suites with a reward stay, it just took more points, each individual hotel may have its own policies.



I know Marriottt and Starwood offer upgrade rewards. Which Hilton resorts were you able to do this with? within the US? outside the US?
The only Hilton upgrade reward that I know of is offered at the Hilton Waikoloa Village and it's not a suite upgrade (see details below)

Thanks 


> *From the Hilton Waikoloa website* - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/specials_and_packages/hilton_honors.cfm
> 
> *Hilton Waikoloa Village Welcomes the Newest HHonors Rewards*
> *Hawaii's Newest Hit: Upgrade Rewards*_
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 30, 2009)

I suggest that, B4 you go out and spend your hard-earned ClubPoints on a hotel room, that you check to see if Hilton is runnig a sale at the hotel, the effect of which would be to devalue your points.

Example:  Until Feb. 12th, Hilton has a 1/2 off weekend B+B sale at its international hotels (prepayment required).  I could'a had a free-night, but chose to book a room at that rate, and thereby save my points for a time when such a deal is not available.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2009)

Definitely checkout hotel promotions first. Here's a link to the special offers page - http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/promotions/
If you're new to HHonors, do a search on TUG using the word "HHonors" and read the old posts about VIP awards, Hilton AMEX card, AXON award, HHonors conversion, etc.

*Here's the link to the international hotel sale*


> http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/promoti...html?cid=OM,HH,JanSale,Offer&it=Offer,JanSale
> 
> We're extending this fantastic offer until the 12th February 2009. Make the most of up to 50% off select weekend breaks until the end of August including Easter, Valentines day, bank holidays and half term. Where will you go?
> 
> ...



*NYC is on sale too...see link below*



> http://hiltonfamilynewyork.com/calendar.php
> 
> Now is the absolute best time to visit New York City. The Hilton New York, Millenium Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria have teamed together and are offering unprecedented deals now through 12/31/09. We haven’t seen rates this low in years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ctyatty (Feb 1, 2009)

*upgrades not on the website*

Washington DC booked two reward rooms, asked for a suite, they said sure. Had a bayview upgrade in San Diego, got a 3 room suite in Tulsa, seems like they are always are glad to help a gold level, never have been diamond, got close a couple times.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 2, 2009)

ctyatty said:


> Washington DC booked two reward rooms, asked for a suite, they said sure. Had a bayview upgrade in San Diego, got a 3 room suite in Tulsa, seems like they are always are glad to help a gold level, never have been diamond, got close a couple times.



Thanks for the info.


----------

